# brand new battery will not charge



## mrb5091 (Feb 25, 2009)

I finally got sick of my old battery (for my late 2006 macbook) and decided to purchase a new one. The old one would charge, but I would be lucky to get 10 minutes of life out of it at full capacity.

I received my replacement today, and while at 25% charge it is capable of powering my laptop for about an hour, when I plug it in with the new battery it does not charge, with the message "Not Charging" appearing in the top menu bar.

Is my new battery a dud, or is there something I can do about this?


----------

